# Short breath from tren



## Bigmike (Apr 8, 2016)

Been having trouble breathing since I started tren acetate, I had asma when I was a kid but that was years ago. It feels like I can only take half a breath, I dunno what to do, is this normal or will it go away? Google search says people cough right when they take tren but I'm still having problems.


----------



## anewguy (Apr 8, 2016)

It can be a problem during intense cardio for me but not like you're saying man. But that's just my experience... Tren is a crazy compound


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 8, 2016)

You might be dying.

Or just experiencing a typical side of tren.


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 8, 2016)

Typical with tren.
I get so out of breath just walking to my car at times from my door step lol


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 8, 2016)

Tren does this...I think it has something to do with temporarily crashing your T3 (I could be wrong). You could add a small dose of T3 if its unbearable but it shouldn't be that bad.


----------



## desertrock (Apr 8, 2016)

That's normal. I feel like I've just finished running a marathon 24/7. I don't think it has anything to do with the T3, but the fact that it constricts the blood vessels in your lungs. It should be tolerable though, if it's really that bad then maybe you need to lower the dose.


----------



## mickems (Apr 8, 2016)

at least you don't get a short pp.


----------



## Beefcake (Apr 8, 2016)

How much are you taking?


----------



## tunafisherman (Apr 8, 2016)

tren will kill cardio, but it comes back quick after you stop taking it.  It's a side, and the more you are taking the worse it gets.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 8, 2016)

People need to research and get a complete understanding of drugs they intend on taking. Being educated will allow you to prepare for any possibility.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 8, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Tren does this...I think it has something to do with temporarily crashing your T3 (I could be wrong). You could add a small dose of T3 if its unbearable but it shouldn't be that bad.



Not to do with T3


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 8, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> tren will kill cardio, but it comes back quick after you stop taking it.  It's a side, and the more you are taking the worse it gets.



300mg tren A 200 clenbuterol in just over 24 hours, baad idea


----------



## anewguy (Apr 8, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> tren will kill cardio, but it comes back quick after you stop taking it.  It's a side, and the more you are taking the worse it gets.



How soon after for you?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 8, 2016)

I got that also sometimes immediately after inj


----------



## Jason126 (Apr 9, 2016)

The same exact thing happens to me. A normal side. Some get it worse than others. I get it bad.


----------



## jojo58 (Apr 9, 2016)

if you hit a vein it can be really bad but it's normal. I thought I was going to die once. then I started verifying my plunge wasn't in a vein.


----------



## jojo58 (Apr 9, 2016)

if you don't like it just switch to test e or tren e. tren a is a lot more pins. tren e and test e are once a week and it only stings for a couple of days. unless you're crazy about stable levels.


----------



## spraynpray (Apr 9, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> You might be dying.
> 
> Or just experiencing a typical side of tren.



Hahaha! It's 50/50


----------



## spraynpray (Apr 9, 2016)

Seeker said:


> People need to research and get a complete understanding of drugs they intend on taking. Being educated will allow you to prepare for any possibility.



True. This is a common side for a lot of people and the information is out there


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 9, 2016)

felt like a elephant was on my chest, gave it up


----------



## gh0st (Apr 9, 2016)

Even on a small dose of tren....i find myself getting winded just climbing sets of stairs. tren and cardio not good. also not good on your heart


----------



## TwinPeaks (Apr 11, 2016)

Also experienced tren cought with trenover, but I was  forewarned and didn't panic.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 12, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Not to do with T3



So what is this notorious tren side from? I'm getting lazy doc I hear so much random shit these days...I think I thought this cuz I added a small dose of t3 to tren and it improved my endurance? but I hate T3 ... idk maybe his SOB is related to tren cough...you think a bronchodilator could help?


----------



## mickems (Apr 12, 2016)

TwinPeaks said:


> Also experienced tren cought with trenover, but I was  forewarned and didn't panic.



where's ToolSteel?


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 12, 2016)

Try lowering your test dose a bit.... How much gear u using


----------

